# Lancaster TX shelter list



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Weim, M, large, sweet - avail today. Owner surrender.
Poodle M, mini-sized, white, shutdown but not aggressive - avail tuesday
Peke F, 5 years old, surrendered after owner went into assisted living, VERY SWEET, housebroken - avail now and has been for a while
3 rat terriers & 2 chihs, all strays - some available now, some tues - males and females
VERY SWEET solid blue female APBT, 2ish? - avail now
Rottie male, teenaged or very thin, sweet, avail now
2 groups of 3 small-medium mixed breed puppies, spaniel Xes and Aussie Xes, maybe? 

I can pull any of these dogs for transport if a rescue is interested.

Lancaster TX Animal Control 
700 E Main St, Lancaster, TX‎ - (972) 227-1342‎
Open M-F 8-5


----------

